# Logo nachbilden



## schiieech (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin noch recht unbewandert in Sachen Photoshop usw.
Ich möchte gern ein Logo nachstellen:
http://www.templatehelp.com/screenshots/13000/13056-m.jpg

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das in PS am besten machen kann, bzw. wie ich vorgehen kann?
Oder kann mir jemand die ersten Schritte in einer PSD-Datei zur Verfügung stellen?

Danke,
s.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also auf eventuelle Rechtsverletzungen beim Nachbau gehe ich jetzt mal nicht ein.
Aber so von vorneherein würde ich das in einem Vektorprogramm nachbauen und nicht in einem EBV-Programm.
Mit dem Pfagwerkzeug erstellst du je nach dem welche PS-Version du hast eine Vektormaske, welcher du auch gleich eine Farbe zu weisen kannst. Ansonsten mußt du dir eine Auswahl mit dem Lasso erstellen und mit eienr Farbe füllen.
Den Schriftzug schreibst du mit dem Textwerkzeug, sofern du über die gleiche Schrift verfügst. Ansonsten eben auch wieder nachbauen oder eien andere Schrift verwenden.

Viele Grüße

PS: Dieser Beitrag gehört jedoch in das PS Forum und nicht in die Creative Lounge.


----------



## johndoe083 (21. Januar 2007)

Es ist schon möglich, auch in PS so ein Logo nachzustellen. Am besten gehst du dabei so vor, dass du mit dem Zeichenstift (Pen Tool) die einzelnen Formen nachzeichnest und die Pfade dann als Auswahl speicherst o. ä.

Am besten wäre, du suchst dir ein Tutorial zum Arbeiten mit dem Zeichenstift. Dann wirds dir klar werden, wie es für dicham einfachsten geht.

lg
John


----------



## helaukoenig (30. Januar 2007)

Die Vorlage eignet sich bestens für das Nachzeichnen in einem Vektorgrogramm wie Illustrator, Freehand oder Inkscape. Also, warum sollte man dann mit den Vektor-Werkzeugen in einem Pixel-Programm arbeiten?
Und Tutorials über das Arbeiten mit Nachzeichnen gibt es hier sicherlich genug.


----------

